# My German Shepherd Viva



## Steffie (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi im new heres my German Shepherd Viva


























Thanks for looking


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome! I am new today too. Viva is very beautiful!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely looking dog


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely dog


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

what a beautifull dog me and my partner are going to have a look at a german shepherd pup either today or tommorow


----------



## Steffie (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes a gorgeous dog


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Viva's lovely great photos


----------



## Steffie (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks again  I love her to pieces shes my big baby


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Lovely girl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,she looks lovely.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

lovely doggy


----------

